

Serverless Redis - stephth
https://github.com/seppo0010/redislite

======
oconnore
Why not just modify the Redis code to modularize the server part, and define a
user friendly API? It seems like a waste to re-implement all of the data
structures, since they will eventually do exactly the same thing.

This seems like a bad case of NIH syndrome.

~~~
stephth
Maybe the Redis codebase is too closely tied to the fact that the complete db
has to be loaded in memory?

~~~
drdaeman
From the quick glance over the source code, it seems that this implementation
has this assumption too. (I may be wrong, though - it is possible I've missed
something.)

On the other hand, Redis has "VM" thing, which allows larger-than-memory
databases by swapping less frequently used data to disk.

~~~
seppo0010
Yes, this was my assumption.

------
Andys
"It's still under a very early stage, so there is no way to test even a Beta."

------
thinkbohemian
Looks like an interesting idea, would love to see some no-sql storage bundled
with the default rails package. Like redis, and _cough_ memcache _cough_.

------
stephth
I would love to use Redis in non-web apps. Sqlite and Tokyo Cabinet are great,
but the data structures manipulation of Redis feel much more familiar to
coding, even without a data mapper.

